# 2016 Summer Olympics



## MessiFTW (Aug 3, 2016)

Good win today by the WNT.  Impressed with Heath today.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

The ladies had a nice win today over a tough France team...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

Roxy Barker, Pepperdine alumni, is starting for South Africa against China.
She just made a nice safe....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 6, 2016)

They got the win against a very good French side.
Id say we saw the top 1% going head to head today.
When I get elected President, Ill make sure everyone gets to play.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 6, 2016)

.....for free!


----------



## Zoro (Aug 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> They got the win against a very good French side.
> Id say we saw the top 1% going head to head today.
> When I get elected President, Ill make sure everyone gets to play.


Actually I don't watch because I was offended they wanted money to play for USA.  Everything should be for free.   And anyone that wants to play for free should be on the WNT.

The first part is true.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2016)

Zoro said:


> Actually I don't watch because I was offended they wanted money to play for USA.  Everything should be for free.   And anyone that wants to play for free should be on the WNT.
> 
> The first part is true.


Nonsense.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2016)

USA - Sweden ET2:  Goal for each team disallowed by blown offside calls at both ends, seconds apart.

So that's fair, I guess.


----------



## CaliKlines (Aug 12, 2016)

CP12 and Alex M missing their PK's? I never thought we would be out that way. That really blows...


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> CP12 and Alex M missing their PK's? I never thought we would be out that way. That really blows...


Alex M didn't miss.   The keeper anticipated and made a nice save.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 12, 2016)

The GDA will help!


----------



## splinter (Aug 12, 2016)

The coach made a huge mistake putting Rapino on this team when she obviously wasnt ready to play.  Then she plays her in the game they tied in pool play and she was horrendous.   That game hurt their momentum then she plays her in the qrts and subs her after a while.  Wasted a sub for OT and left off some good players from the team that could have helped.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2016)

In NASCAR, they don't bring in the third-place finisher for extensive interviews. "Didn't you sleep well last night?  Have you been bitten by any mosquitoes?"

...just sayin...


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 12, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> CP12 and Alex M missing their PK's? I never thought we would be out that way. That really blows...


Press looked off before taking her kick, big situation got the best of her.


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 12, 2016)

splinter said:


> The coach made a huge mistake putting Rapino on this team when she obviously wasnt ready to play.  Then she plays her in the game they tied in pool play and she was horrendous.   That game hurt their momentum then she plays her in the qrts and subs her after a while.  Wasted a sub for OT and left off some good players from the team that could have helped.


Especially when they made a push in extra time, a lot of opportunities where the team could have used some fresh legs trailing the play, maybe make something happen.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 12, 2016)

Obama probably called Ellis and told her to put the lesbian in the game to help "Crooked" Hillary.


----------



## Globe (Aug 12, 2016)

espola said:


> Alex M didn't miss.   The keeper anticipated and made a nice save.


Penalties are either made or missed.  How it happens doesn't matter.


----------



## Globe (Aug 12, 2016)

While it's tough seeing the US lose I always enjoy seeing Hope Solo lose.  Such a classless thug.  Changing gloves before the deciding kick - WTF?  Way to represent!


----------



## Wise1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah we lost but this game was 1000 times better than watching them constantly feed the ball to Wambach for a header. Pugh, Dunn, and  Heath looked great.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2016)

Globe said:


> Penalties are either made or missed.  How it happens doesn't matter.





MessiFTW said:


> Obama probably called Ellis and told her to put the lesbian in the game to help "Crooked" Hillary.


To beat the keeper, first you have to beat the crossbar (e.g. Press).


----------



## Zoro (Aug 12, 2016)

Maybe it is because they were not paid as much as the men.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 12, 2016)

Loss today aside, I thought that NBCs lack of coverage for the US Women was terrible.  
The conspiracy theorist inside of me thinks that US Soccer asked NBC to keep them hidden so the masses wouldn't see them protesting for better pay.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Aug 12, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> Press looked off before taking her kick, big situation got the best of her.


She choked...she's no superstar.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Aug 12, 2016)

women soccer just lost the chance to make some endorsement dollars.  They may need to scrap the GDA now.


----------



## Wise1 (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.foxsports.com/soccer/story/hope-solo-says-the-uswnt-lost-to-a-bunch-of-cowards-081216

Pia style of play it was. That's how we played in the World Cup. That's not the future of women's soccer. Today we looked like we are headed in the right direction.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

Globe said:


> While it's tough seeing the US lose I always enjoy seeing Hope Solo lose.  Such a classless thug.  Changing gloves before the deciding kick - WTF?  Way to represent!


IMO, not a big deal....Solo tried something similar to what football coaches do to field goal kickers.  Icing the kicker, prior to the kick.  It's not like she broke any rules.  Flopping in the box for a PK call or trying to draw a red card is worse antics.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Loss today aside, I thought that NBCs lack of coverage for the US Women was terrible.
> The conspiracy theorist inside of me thinks that US Soccer asked NBC to keep them hidden so the masses wouldn't see them protesting for better pay.


The US WNT soccer and all the Olympic women and men soccer games are aired on a special NBC Olympics channel.  On DirecTV it was channel 201-1


----------



## bilbo28 (Aug 12, 2016)

Globe said:


> While it's tough seeing the US lose I always enjoy seeing Hope Solo lose.  Such a classless thug.  Changing gloves before the deciding kick - WTF?  Way to represent!


And then to call the other team cowards because they didn't play a wide open game?  Classless is right.  I just hope she doesn't take it out on any more family members.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> The US WNT soccer and all the Olympic women and men soccer games are aired on a special NBC Olympics channel.  On DirecTV it was channel 501-1


Yet synchronized diving and white water kayaking are shown on the main NBC channel.


----------



## Swoosh (Aug 12, 2016)

Today put a damper on two things:  The DA and Hope Solo's future with the USWNT.


----------



## bilbo28 (Aug 12, 2016)

So, was this the Manaus effect http://soccerblog.dallasnews.com/2014/06/beware-of-the-manaus-effect.html/ or was the US team just not great?  To be honest, I wasn't impressed in any of the games they played in the Olympics.  But I'm not a huge follower so I hadn't seen much since then.  I actually thought they looked better with Rapinoe on late, and in the past I've thought she was one of the best players on the team.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Yet synchronized diving and white water kayaking are shown on the main NBC channel.


Just saying, it wasn't hard to find, when NBC had a devoted Olympic soccer channel.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

bilbo28 said:


> So, was this the Manaus effect http://soccerblog.dallasnews.com/2014/06/beware-of-the-manaus-effect.html/ or was the US team just not great?  To be honest, I wasn't impressed in any of the games they played in the Olympics.  But I'm not a huge follower so I hadn't seen much since then.  I actually thought they looked better with Rapinoe on late, and in the past I've thought she was one of the best players on the team.


No one is saying Rapinoe is a terrible player.  Problem is she just recovered from a ACL injury that occured 7-8 months ago.  So, she couldn't be fully fit and in form.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

Swoosh said:


> Today put a damper on two things:  The DA and Hope Solo's future with the USWNT.


Why damper on Girls DA? If anything, it can be argued losing in the quarters that a DA is needed even more.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

bilbo28 said:


> And then to call the other team cowards because they didn't play a wide open game?  Classless is right.  I just hope she doesn't take it out on any more family members.


Why?  Pep Guardiola and his former Barcelona and Bayern players would say something similar when they dominated possession, but lost to a defensive counter attacking team.


----------



## bilbo28 (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Why?  Pep Guardiola and his former Barcelona and Bayern players would say something similar when they dominated possession, but lost to a defensive counter attacking team.


Really?  I admit I haven't followed the Spanish or German press very closely, but I don't remember Pep or Xavi or Messi or any of the Barcelona or Bayern Munich players calling anyone cowards.  The fact is they're used to teams packing it in against them, far more than the USWNT experiences.  And based on this result (and Pia's record against the US) I expect you will see a lot more of it.  All Solo looks like is a sore loser.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Just saying, it wasn't hard to find, when NBC had a devoted Olympic soccer channel.


Men's basketball is on the main channel now.  Think NBC had any say in what time the basketball games where played?


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

bilbo28 said:


> Really?  I admit I haven't followed the Spanish or German press very closely, but I don't remember Pep or Xavi or Messi or any of the Barcelona or Bayern Munich players calling anyone cowards.  The fact is they're used to teams packing it in against them, far more than the USWNT experiences.  And based on this result (and Pia's record against the US) I expect you will see a lot more of it.  All Solo looks like is a sore loser.


I posted they would complain about something similar. Try googling!  It's not hard to find quotes from his former players saying they dominated possession and playing soccer the right way, but losing to a defensive counter attacking team.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Men's basketball is on the main channel now.  Think NBC had any say in what time the basketball games where played?


Of course, basketball draws more viewers than soccer in general.  I'm sure if the WNT made the finals they would have also played the finals on the main channel. It's all about maximizing viewership.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 12, 2016)

Zoro said:


> Maybe it is because they were not paid as much as the men.


If they were paid equally, the outcomes would be equal, and nobody would lose or ever be unhappy.
When Im president, Ill make sure nobody ever loses.
That, or everyone loses equally.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 12, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Loss today aside, I thought that NBCs lack of coverage for the US Women was terrible.
> The conspiracy theorist inside of me thinks that US Soccer asked NBC to keep them hidden so the masses wouldn't see them protesting for better pay.


Maybe they're like me and some of my friends were not watching over their threat not to play for the USA over pay.  Some will give their life for their country and these children stop their feet not getting money for the honor of playing for the USA.  This team should be dismantled and have them go play pro - for money - where they can get what they are worth.  As the USA National team they are not worthy of wearing the kit.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2016)

Zoro said:


> Maybe they're like me and some of my friends were not watching over their threat not to play for the USA over pay.  Some will give their life for their country and these children stop their feet not getting money for the honor of playing for the USA.  This team should be dismantled and have them go play pro - for money - where they can get what they are worth.  As the USA National team they are not worthy of wearing the kit.


No matter how many times you repeat that theme, it is still nonsense.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 12, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If they were paid equally, the outcomes would be equal, and nobody would lose or ever be unhappy.
> When Im president, Ill make sure nobody ever loses.
> That, or everyone loses equally.


When you are president make sure no athletes are payed for being on the National Team (except expenses) and it will be fair for everyone.   Then only those that want to play for for the honor wearing the colors will play and the others can just go have free college.


----------



## bilbo28 (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I posted they would complain about something similar. Try googling!  It's not hard to find quotes from his former players saying they dominated possession and playing soccer the right way, but losing to a defensive counter attacking team.


You posted it, you google it.  Show me some quotes of Guardiola or his players calling a team cowardly.  Or something similar.  Since as you say, it's not hard.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 12, 2016)

Zoro said:


> When you are president make sure no athletes are payed for being on the National Team (except expenses) and it will be fair for everyone.   Then only those that want to play for for the honor wearing the colors will play and the others can just go have free college.


Everyone will be paid the same.
Everything will be free, and everything will be miserable. Miserable, but absolutely equally miserable.
The top 1% will pay, and the 99% will play for free, and nobody will be required to work unless they feel like it.
The top 1% will pay everything and the women's team will be fully funded as far as anyone knows.


----------



## Globe (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice post game comments Hope!  Once again way to represent your team & country.  

She might be an excellent keeper but she's trailer trash, plain & simple.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

bilbo28 said:


> You posted it, you google it.  Show me some quotes of Guardiola or his players calling a team cowardly.  Or something similar.  Since as you say, it's not hard.


I posted Pep and is former players use to same somethng similar.  Key word for you "similar" I didn't post they said, cowardly.  Similiar as in they would say, we played the attacking style and dominated possession....they sat back and defended. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/arsenal-2-bayern-munich-0-manuel-neuer-error-not-why-we-lost-says-pep-guardiola-a6702001.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2611695/Arjen-Robben-claims-Bayern-Munich-dominated-Real-Madrid-Bernabeu-despite-losing.html

There are more, but why don't you move your lazy fingers and Google it.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 12, 2016)

Globe said:


> Nice post game comments Hope!  Once again way to represent your team & country.
> 
> She might be an excellent keeper but she's trailer trash, plain & simple.


She is a banned PED user too.  Just we needed her.


----------



## Globe (Aug 12, 2016)

It's not like Sweden played catenaccio.  Sure, they played a little conservative, probably because they knew they weren't as good as their opponent.  But it's not like they packed everyone in the box.  At least they scored a good goal.  Our's was flukey.


----------



## Wise1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Every parent and player have said similar comments after losing a game to longball. Probably not the best choice of words nor the best timing for her comments. But at least someone had the huevos to call Pias coaching style out.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

Wise1 said:


> Every parent and player have said similar comments after losing a game to longball. Probably not the best choice of words nor the best timing for her comments. But at least someone had the huevos to call Pias coaching style out.


I agree!  Hope may not be the most eloquent speaker and as usual her emotions got the best of her.  Remember when she was quoted as saying that Ryan didn't play the best keeper several years ago when they lost to Brazil in the 2007 WWC.  IMO, her raw emotions displays her competitiveness and how much she hates losing!

For the record, Hope Solo has saved the US WNT ass so many times from defeat....most recently vs France in this Olympics.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> ...
> Hope saves the US WNT ass so many times from defeat....most recently vs France in this Olympics.


There have been those on the bench that would have done that.   I doubt USA would have lost PKs to Japan if Hope was not there.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

Zoro said:


> There have been those on the bench that would have done that.   I doubt USA would have lost PKs to Japan if Hope was not there.


Do you think the back-up GK could have saved the team today in PK's too?

IMO, a back-up keeper would be more nervous without having any experience to draw on at that level.


----------



## Wise1 (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I agree!  Hope may not be the most eloquent speaker and as usual her emotions got the best of her.  Remember when she was quoted as saying that Ryan didn't play the best keeper several years ago when they lost to Brazil in the 2007 WWC.
> 
> Hope has saved the US WNT ass so many times from defeat....most recently vs France in this Olympics.


I'm sure today would have been another one of those saves if Press hadn't kicked that ridiculous penalty.


----------



## bilbo28 (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I posted Pep and is former players use to same somethng similar.  Key word for you "similar" I didn't post they said, cowardly.  Similiar as in they would say, we played the attacking style and dominated possession....they sat back and defended.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/arsenal-2-bayern-munich-0-manuel-neuer-error-not-why-we-lost-says-pep-guardiola-a6702001.html
> 
> ...


None of them have Guardiola calling anyone a coward.  Or anything similar.  It's one thing to say you dominated and lost.  It's another to call your opponents cowards.  Theres a difference that you're failing to understand.
    As I suspected, you have nothing to back up your argument.  Nice try.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Do you think the back-up GK could have saved the team today in PK's too?
> 
> IMO, a back-up keeper would be more nervous without having any experience to draw on at that level.


 These are PKs.  Totally different.  The best keeper for PKs might be different too.  I know my DD reads it better than Hope.  I thought Sandra did too.  Anyway as much as I despise Hope, these PKs were more kicker issues.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

bilbo28 said:


> None of them have Guardiola calling anyone a coward.  Or anything similar.  It's one thing to say you dominated and lost.  It's another to call your opponents cowards.  Theres a difference that you're failing to understand.
> As I suspected, you have nothing to back up your argument.  Nice try.


You need to improve your reading comprehension, but I can't help you with that or your lazy fingers.

If a team is packing the box, in essence they are scared to play....thus coward is a proper noun used by Hope Solo.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You need to improve your reading comprehension, but I can't help you with that or your lazy fingers.
> 
> If a team is packing the box, in essence they are scared to play....thus coward is a proper adjective.


It's a noun.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 12, 2016)

espola said:


> It's a noun.


My bad, it is a noun, lol.  Cowardly is an adjective.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 13, 2016)

FWIW, France also lost in the quarters, it's looking like a Brazil vs Germany GOLD medal match.

Canada beats France and a lot of the Canadian WNT players played NCAA D1 college soccer.

Janine Beckie-Texas Tech
Sinclair-U of Portland
Buchanan-West Virginia
Fleming-UCLA
Matheson-Princeton
Sophie Schmidt-U of Portland
Ashley Lawrence- West Virginia
Rebecca Quinn-Duke
Labbe-U Conn
Trancredi-Notre Dame


----------



## B.B. (Aug 13, 2016)

Brazil might be out of gas after that marathon game last night with Australia. Plus they better be able to find the back of the net in their semi match or there is no way they are moving on to the finals.


----------



## Ballon d'Or (Aug 13, 2016)

TCD said:


> Brazil might be out of gas after that marathon game last night with Australia. Plus they better be able to find the back of the net in their semi match or there is no way they are moving on to the finals.


Huh?!?! Their semifinal opponent is Sweden, who also just played in an extra time match against the U.S. the very same day. Brazil also killed them 5-1 earlier in group play.


----------



## B.B. (Aug 13, 2016)

Ballon d'Or said:


> Huh?!?! Their semifinal opponent is Sweden, who also just played in an extra time match against the U.S. the very same day. Brazil also killed them 5-1 earlier in group play.


Didn't check to see who they were playing - my bad!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 13, 2016)

On the men's side, its shaping up to be decent final four.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 13, 2016)

Horrible job by the referee crew in the men's Brazil vs Columbia game.  The Referee completely lost control of the match.  The Referee and AR missed a textbook handling foul in the penalty area by Columbia early in the second half.  I rarely criticize referees, but at this level the referee crew must do better.


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.si.com/planet-futbol/2016/08/13/uswnt-future-rio-olympics-womens-world-cup


----------



## Zoro (Aug 14, 2016)

These ideas have been around for years, but seem to be coming up again.
The last 3 women't pro leagues had their own venues, management and sponsors.  Making money was not the focus.

The professional women's league should role into the MSL and be run by the GMs of those teams.  They should play like a warm-up band to the MSL teams.  Same venues, same nights.
Olympic team should be gathered yearly from this pro league.

I'm not into the MLS being forced to do this, but I think it would work.  My DD played an opener before a men's game and that one game had more than the entire attendance of the entire women's season.   They were there for the men's game, but watched and cheered her game.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 14, 2016)

Globe said:


> Nice post game comments Hope!  Once again way to represent your team & country.
> 
> She might be an excellent keeper but she's trailer trash, plain & simple.


Obviously Hope's words were In-artful. However I do admire her fight. Also in the age of real housewives and kardashians... It's refreshing to see someone like her.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 14, 2016)

Globe said:


> It's not like Sweden played catenaccio.  Sure, they played a little conservative, probably because they knew they weren't as good as their opponent.  But it's not like they packed everyone in the box.  At least they scored a good goal.  Our's was flukey.


I agree. Sweden had a plan and executed. And it's good to see the Sweeden US rivalry renewed.  Yeah sometimes you lose game to teams that bunker... But no one watching that game thought it was because they had the better players. 

The old guard that was leaving was very good. Let's not forget that either. So some growing pains are expected.


----------



## soccerobserver (Aug 15, 2016)

Tenacious makes a great point...this stats writer makes the argument that the odds were very low for the USWNT to repeat no matter what anyway...

http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-u-s-women-probably-werent-going-to-win-the-gold-anyway/

"Tournament favorites usually don’t win — even big ones like the U.S. women’s soccer team. Too many things can go wrong, as they did in the penalty shootout of the USWNT’s quarterfinal loss against Sweden in the Rio Olympics on Friday. A goalkeeper guesses the right way, a usually reliable shooter sends a penalty kick over the crossbar, and suddenly the team is out of the tournament. It was the USWNT’s earliest-ever exit from an Olympics or World Cup."


----------



## Bayernfan (Aug 15, 2016)

Well, I hate to see Pia resort to the bunker, and yes it was a bunker. 9-11 players behind the ball at all times, back row of 5 with 4 about 15 feet ahead. This is straight out of Jose's playbook,  but lets face it he, and now Pia, have succeed nicely with it. Just lousy soccer to watch. But Sweden should have won it in regulation.

Having said that, the US never had the flair it had for the last few games at WC. Overall my ratings 1 best, 6 awful

Hope 4...some great saves, some howlers, no to mention never an option on a pass back. Needs to prove she still belongs, especially when you bring so much baggage.
Klingenberg 3. Solid defending, good runs up the flank, crosses into the box lacking quality
Engen 3. Very solid in the back. Not much offensive distribution
Saurbrunn 2. Rock solid on defense, good opening of the game
O Hara 4 not enough offensive production in a system where it is critical
Julie Johnson 4 looked bad on the goal to Sweden, looked rusty, not her usual presence in the box offensively or defensively.
Morgan Briant. 3 solid defense, too little offense. When she did get involved she added a lot, just not often enough
Dunn 2 Brought alot of energy and one v one skills that help open up space for her teammates.
Pugh 3 had some really nice offensive runs, much like Dunn can create wonderfully of the dribble...needs to get much better on D
Llloyd 4 Looked out of place, did not make a big impact on any game. 
Morgan 2 Scored some good goals, won alot of balls as the sole target play, needed a partner to work with.
Heath. 2.5 Creative attacking player, played some good D, needs to get better on set plays and finishing.

Pia 4. Did not get the line up or tactics right against Sweden, a team that was much less talented. Us team struggled under big expectations, never really hit its strde against the better teams.

Ref 6 missed some game changing calls badly. Need to give up this female ref nonsense, and get the best refs on the field. The game deserves better.


----------



## goldentoe (Aug 15, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> For the record, Hope Solo has saved the US WNT ass so many times from defeat....most recently vs France in this Olympics.


For the record, Hope Solo sometimes gets nutmegged on set piece shots from the top of the box....most recently vs Columbia in this Olympics. 
Her time's up.  She's the Ron Artest of women's international soccer.  She just hasn't jumped into the stands to kick a fan's ass......yet.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 15, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> Tenacious makes a great point...this stats writer makes the argument that the odds were very low for the USWNT to repeat no matter what anyway...
> 
> http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-u-s-women-probably-werent-going-to-win-the-gold-anyway/
> 
> "Tournament favorites usually don’t win — even big ones like the U.S. women’s soccer team. Too many things can go wrong, as they did in the penalty shootout of the USWNT’s quarterfinal loss against Sweden in the Rio Olympics on Friday. A goalkeeper guesses the right way, a usually reliable shooter sends a penalty kick over the crossbar, and suddenly the team is out of the tournament. It was the USWNT’s earliest-ever exit from an Olympics or World Cup."


Abby took a lot of flack for playing the wrong kind of soccer, but now that she is gone we are going to have more teams try and park the bus.  Plainly Pia saw it first... but Sweden won't be the last to resort to counter attacking soccer.  And the US offense obviously has some things they will need to figure out because they sure didn't seem to know what to do.

One humble soccer dad's opinion here, but first of all the US is going to have to find someone who is brilliant at set pieces as stop gap measure.  Long term they have to improve their tactics to create more attacking space.  Having a keeper who was better with her feet then Hope might allow them to push a defender up into a midfield position to support the attack.  So I'm not going to loose too many tears if Hope talks herself out of a job if a keeper with better foot skills shows up and offers the team that new dimension.  If she wants to make a star of herself by running her mouth then for it to be her downfall doesn't seem totally unjust in a greek poetry kinda way.

That said... Hope is as battle tested and good a keeper as I see us being able to find.  Even thinking ahead to the next world cup, I have to yet see a keeper that makes me think they would offer us a better chance at winning then Hope.  Honestly I thought it was kind of funny to hear her blame the Sweden's tactics for the loss.  You know she'll feel dumb for saying it, as she should.  But at the same time we all know she wasn't the only one thinking it.  Lol


----------



## Bayernfan (Aug 16, 2016)

Hope is probably the best female keeper in the history of the game (You could make a case for Angerer as well) . But time waits for no one, although keepers at least get a little extension. I think her best years are behind her, and they were really good. Now its time for the new guard to step up...need to transition some of the 30+ off the team, including hope and Carli Lloyd.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 16, 2016)

Sweden's plan worked for them again today verse Brazil.  They played to a tie and won it during Kicks.  Not pretty soccer but it worked and frustrated Brazil and the USA.


----------



## B.B. (Aug 16, 2016)

I have to say, I'm becoming a convert to the "who cares if it's pretty soccer" group. In (American) football, teams play a variety of offensive formations/styles to give their team the best chance to win. Why should soccer be any different?  Don't get me wrong, I still want my daughters to learn good technical skills and I would prefer that they don't "play to win" while they are younger/developing their skills but I don't think there is anything wrong with a coach using a variety of tactical skills and/or making adjustments based on their opponent.


----------



## outside! (Aug 16, 2016)

I found it a bit funny how the crowd yelling "Zeeekaaa" every time Hope punted the ball slowly migrated to them yelling it when any goal keeper booted the ball. Now I am hearing it when they serve in beach volleyball. South Africa World Cup had the sound of vuvuzelas, Rio has "Zeeekaaa".


----------



## Bayernfan (Aug 17, 2016)

Portugal won with a bunker team, but other than that the recent winners have been Spain and Germany in WC and Euro's who all play attacking soccer. CL, pretty much the same, last winners RM(2), Barsa and Bayern, who all play attacking soccer. So, I think, every once in a while defensive team wins (Portugal, Chelsea, or Italy) but most of the time a good offensive team wins....Thank God! I think the one thing that could end soccer's popularity would be watching two teams coached by JM play each other....slow painful way to detox from your soccer addiction...

So all my point is, destructive, defensive soccer helps even the playing field, allowing teams wit less talent to compete...but wouldn't you rather win with flair?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

At last - the only reason to watch the Olympics (except for some odd sports that never even get any show time on Wide World of Sports) is about to start - the mens football gold/silver match.

All Germany fans want their team to win gold.

All Brazil fans want their team to win 7-1 or better.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

How can an Olympics Gold Medal match goalkeeper get beat on a 25-yard free kick?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

That's the kind of goal I like, just like Coach Brendler laid it out in 1961 - wing drive the ball deep toward the corner, flat cross, one-touch shot for the goal.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

Those of you of the Catholic persuasion please start praying to St Luigi Scrosoppi that this game does not come down to kicks.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/204099802/st-luigi-scrosoppi-patron-of-soccer


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Those of you of the Catholic persuasion please start praying to St Luigi Scrosoppi that this game does not come down to kicks.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/204099802/st-luigi-scrosoppi-patron-of-soccer


The horror...


----------



## Zoro (Aug 21, 2016)

espola said:


> To beat the keeper, first you have to beat the crossbar (e.g. Press).


Player missing frame is keeper beating the player.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2016)

Zoro said:


> Player missing frame is keeper beating the player.


Player missing frame can't beat a traffic cone.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Player missing frame can't beat a traffic cone.


I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2016)

Zoro said:


> I don't understand what you mean.


Team drill - use a small goal with a large traffic cone in place of the keeper.  Shots hitting the cone are saves and not scored even if they bounce in.  Teaches players (hopefully) not to shoot at the keeper.

 This led to cliche with my kids about games where the other side does not get a shot on goal - "we could have put the traffic cone in goal".


----------



## Zoro (Aug 22, 2016)

Well the scoring would certainly improve with a cone. 
Some keepers - most notably the Chinese keeper when USA WNT played China scared the girls so much they would not look at her eyes and many kicked it off frame.

If the kicker is afraid of the keeper, or thinks the keeper has it covered the kicker is really shooting at a very small area.  So missing the frame is both more understandable and the keeper gets credit for taking away the players options. 

This is equally true in active play.  One of the reasons I so dislike college statistics is they just measure saves/SOG when the keeper may have had something to do with that ball being shot off frame (and they get no credit for that).  A well positioned keeper takes the options away for a shot, a good forward is targeting a very small area.  Of course many just get excited and blow it, but after all my over thinking I just came down to a goal - shooter won, not a goal - keeper won.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2016)

Zoro said:


> Well the scoring would certainly improve with a cone.
> Some keepers - most notably the Chinese keeper when USA WNT played China scared the girls so much they would not look at her eyes and many kicked it off frame.
> 
> If the kicker is afraid of the keeper, or thinks the keeper has it covered the kicker is really shooting at a very small area.  So missing the frame is both more understandable and the keeper gets credit for taking away the players options.
> ...


One of the big problems I see with young shooters (all the way through college age) is that they focus on the keeper so much that they end up shooting right at him.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 22, 2016)

espola said:


> One of the big problems I see with young shooters (all the way through college age) is that they focus on the keeper so much that they end up shooting right at him.


Very young players tend to shoot at the bright yellow jersey in the middle of the field.


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2016)

I have seen two many cutesy pictures of winners biting their medals, inspired no doubt by photographers shouting "Bite the medal".  In ancient times, biting a gold coin was a way to test it because of the softness of pure gold - bites would leave a mark.  That works to a lesser degree for silver, and for bronze the athlete is just risking his teeth.  (And the gold medals aren't pure gold anyway - they are mostly silver with a thin gold plating).


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

Wise1 said:


> Yeah we lost but this game was 1000 times better than watching them constantly feed the ball to Wambach for a header. Pugh, Dunn, and  Heath looked great.


So you are one of those that likes to look good losing.  You should follow the NBA not soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Obama probably called Ellis and told her to put the lesbian in the game to help "Crooked" Hillary.


You are such a tool.  Your daughter better have a different role model.  Troll.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> The GDA will help!


You will never know.  Your kid isn't good enough!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Good win today by the WNT.  Impressed with Heath today.


How would you know?  You are a soccer idiot!!  Tool!


----------



## push_up (Aug 24, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> You will never know.  Your kid isn't good enough!


Why do you frequently disparage other people's children?  I don't see the point.  Does it make you feel better?


----------



## Zoro (Aug 24, 2016)

The blocking on this site is very good.  I can't even see quotes of who I blocked.  Those two almost make me think they are the same user.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 25, 2016)

push_up said:


> Why do you frequently disparage other people's children?  I don't see the point.  Does it make you feel better?


Why do you waste the time creating multiple accounts in order to dislike my posts?  Why do you talk crap about California when you know that you wished it was as nice in Arizona?  Why do you drive a big car is it to compensate for something?  I don't honestly care about offending people because the reality is the people who I go after are asking for it.  Maybe if people in America got smacked down a little more when they are clearly being a jerk, are clearly wrong or clearly just being a trouble maker then the behavior would cease.

If you don't want the hot buttered truth don't ask for it.  Just lurk.  Otherwise I am going to make it my personal mission to smack you down at every opportunity until you either disappear or wave a white flag and kiss my lily white a$$.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why do you waste the time creating multiple accounts in order to dislike my posts?  Why do you talk crap about California when you know that you wished it was as nice in Arizona?  Why do you drive a big car is it to compensate for something?  I don't honestly care about offending people because the reality is the people who I go after are asking for it.  Maybe if people in America got smacked down a little more when they are clearly being a jerk, are clearly wrong or clearly just being a trouble maker then the behavior would cease.
> 
> If you don't want the hot buttered truth don't ask for it.  Just lurk.  Otherwise I am going to make it my personal mission to smack you down at every opportunity until you either disappear or wave a white flag and kiss my lily white a$$.


Jerk.


----------



## Zerodenero (Aug 25, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why do you waste the time creating multiple accounts in order to dislike my posts?  Why do you talk crap about California when you know that you wished it was as nice in Arizona?  Why do you drive a big car is it to compensate for something?  I don't honestly care about offending people because the reality is the people who I go after are asking for it.  Maybe if people in America got smacked down a little more when they are clearly being a jerk, are clearly wrong or clearly just being a trouble maker then the behavior would cease.
> 
> If you don't want the hot buttered truth don't ask for it.  Just lurk.  Otherwise I am going to make it my personal mission to smack you down at every opportunity until you either disappear or wave a white flag and kiss my lily white a$$.


So what you really mean is....







(My bad....sort of a picture perfect moment)


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 25, 2016)

Zero - the MAP homer.


----------



## Zerodenero (Aug 25, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Zero - the MAP homer.


Ez there hot sauce....hold off on the friendly fire messi, I got no beef in this banter. So I drop a little humor in from time to time....laugh-its good for ya.  Call me Homie? - Sure, some of the boyz from my old skool days ref me as such...but homer - nah....Not even close.

Yours truly - Size 14


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 25, 2016)

push_up said:


> Why do you frequently disparage other people's children?  I don't see the point.  Does it make you feel better?


Why do you spend the time logging in under multiple names you maggot?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 25, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Zero - the MAP homer.


Messi the douche bag who's kids suck and has nothing better to do with his time.


----------



## Zerodenero (Sep 25, 2016)

For sure a bit odd.

Btw- absolutely GREAT avatar TCD!


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

TCD said:


> @MakeAPlay - I think we need to find some compassion for MessiFTW and aliases. The poor man is so consumed by his multiple personalities it must be negatively impacting his real life. He clearly has no real life. We need to start a petition to get the forum to forbid any user from having more than one account. We need to do it for MessiFTW. Let's give MessiFTW his life back. Multiple personalities is a tragedy. MessiFTW is a tragedy. Let's help the poor guy out.


First of all, I don't know how Dom could regulate that other than by charging a fee for membership.  Do you want that?

Besides, one of the charms of the open registration is figuring out who are the boneheads who think they can get away with lining up their sock puppet accounts to support each other or criticize others,
as if no one would notice.


----------

